# husky 455 rancher or 550 xp ??



## treewacker (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi
I am about to go buy a new saw. And just wondering if it is worth the extra money to go with the HUSKY 550XP or save about 300 $ and go with the HUSKY 455 RANCHER .? thanks in advance. I mostly use it to buck big rounds I get from a tree service in town. THANKS


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 26, 2016)

Neither. Get a 555 or 365 for bucking logs.


----------



## chucker (Sep 26, 2016)

go with the husky 3120, you will never need a bigger saw!


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2016)

If you want a cheap saw for bucking I would get an Echo 590 long before a 455.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Sep 26, 2016)

I agree with SVK. Also, what does "big" mean to you ? To me, big means 36" or bigger. If that's the case, I would say 70 cc class & up saw.


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 27, 2016)

treewacker said:


> Hi
> I am about to go buy a new saw. And just wondering if it is worth the extra money to go with the HUSKY 550XP or save about 300 $ and go with the HUSKY 455 RANCHER .? thanks in advance. I mostly use it to buck big rounds I get from a tree service in town. THANKS


Where did you get these two choices from? The 550xp is a professional metal cased saw and the 455 is homeowner plastic cased. Knowing what I know now.....550 hands down its more powerful 3.8 vs 3.5hp. Ported better for performance. Lighter in weight. Dont get me wrong a 455 will buck up wood and perform . It was my first "big" (I thought it was big....calm down)lol saw. I have a friend who uses it for tree removals all the time. If its money 455. If not 550xp.


----------



## foeke (Sep 27, 2016)

Big rounds need lots of power. More good is better. Weight isn't that important. I don't know what the prices are where you're from, but a dolkita 6100 or even a 7910 costs the same as a 550xp overhere a husky 555 is also arround the same ballpark (all around the 600 euro mark). I wouldn't even consider a 400 series if A grade options are optional. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One mini 2 met Tapatalk


----------



## row.man (Sep 27, 2016)

The 455 is an average saw with just enough power to pull a 20" chain in hardwood slowly. You can do much better.
unless you are a homeowner who only does a couple cords a year, you will be disappointed with a 455.


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 27, 2016)

row.man said:


> The 455 is an average saw with just enough power to pull a 20" chain in hardwood slowly. You can do much better.
> unless you are a homeowner who only does a couple cords a year, you will be disappointed with a 455.


I owned a 455 and I think that thing ripped through hardwood. Good chain and it performed. I really cant knock it for what it was at all. I cut many trees with it during Sandy and it chewed through anything that came in front of it flawlessly. I probably sold 10 of them that day without even knowing it. But it is homeowner grade, plastic handles, case and such.


----------



## svk (Sep 27, 2016)

row.man said:


> The 455 is an average saw with just enough power to pull a 20" chain in hardwood slowly. You can do much better.
> unless you are a homeowner who only does a couple cords a year, you will be disappointed with a 455.


It's much better suited to a 16" bar.


----------



## treewacker (Sep 28, 2016)

well I picked up the 550xp today . I only cut a few logs, just to test it out .It seems to be all the saw I need. got it with the 18 inch bar. THANKS for all your input


----------



## longbowch (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats, you'll love that saw!


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 30, 2016)

Did they throw the 18" RSN bar on there?
Now you have to take her out for a modeling session and post pictures.


----------



## jr27236 (Sep 30, 2016)

I NEVER bought a brand new saw. The closest I came was newish toasted piston one. Lol


----------



## barton174 (Oct 1, 2016)

The 550xp was my first NEW saw, as well!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tractorbrad (Oct 1, 2016)

My son just bought a 550xp and it seems like a real nice saw right out of the box.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 21, 2016)

svk said:


> It's much better suited to a 16" bar.


Your funny svk, everything you own has a 16" bar lol.

To the op(original poster).
Welcome to AS, sorry it's a bit late.
I'm curious as to how you are liking the saw and what you have learned since buying it.
Hope you have lot's of wood stockpiled by now as well .


----------



## EXCALIBER (Nov 21, 2016)

First thing you need to do with the 550xp is change the air screen to a felt air filter or sawdust will be sucked into intake! I bought the 550xp for my limbing saw. It does good for its compact size and weight. The bad is its cold blooded and has to idle several minutes until it's warmed up or it just dies. Doesn't use much fuel. I use the 7900 for the bucking saw. Also had the chain come off the 550 and had to file a dozen drive links so they would fit back in the bar again, never had to touch up a 3/8 chain before when one comes off. Probably only had a chain come off 5 times total in the years I have been cutting. My guess is the .325 chain just wasn't thick enough to handle the abuse idk.


----------



## barton174 (Nov 21, 2016)

EXCALIBER said:


> First thing you need to do with the 550xp is change the air screen to a felt air filter or sawdust will be sucked into intake!



Where would one find this filter, and P/N??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## EXCALIBER (Nov 21, 2016)

I ordered mine from Bailey's it should be easy enough to find


----------



## barton174 (Nov 21, 2016)

EXCALIBER said:


> I ordered mine from Bailey's it should be easy enough to find



Ah, there's OEM and aftermarket in the felt, it looks like.

https://www.amazon.com/Stens-605-24...d=1479762575&sr=8-4&keywords=550xp+air+filter

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...r-Felt-for-545-550-XP-Chainsaws-522675406.axd


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 21, 2016)

EXCALIBER said:


> First thing you need to do with the 550xp is change the air screen to a felt air filter or sawdust will be sucked into intake! I bought the 550xp for my limbing saw. It does good for its compact size and weight. The bad is its cold blooded and has to idle several minutes until it's warmed up or it just dies. Doesn't use much fuel. I use the 7900 for the bucking saw. Also had the chain come off the 550 and had to file a dozen drive links so they would fit back in the bar again, never had to touch up a 3/8 chain before when one comes off. Probably only had a chain come off 5 times total in the years I have been cutting. My guess is the .325 chain just wasn't thick enough to handle the abuse idk.


I buy and sell a few saws and such. In all that it's inevitable I get chains that have been tossed. I use a 12 volt stihl grinder/sharpener to clean up drive links. It works perfect. I have a deep cell battery for my trolling motor that rest under my bench that has a trickle charger on it at all times. I figure if I'm out fishing I'm sharpening hooks not grinding drive links lol.
Hope this helps someone .


----------



## Dogsout (Nov 21, 2016)

I use my Dremel with a little grinding wheel to clean up the drive links on my chains that have come off on me. Been cutting regular for 6 years now to feed the OWB and I would guess that I have tossed no more then 3 or 4 chains in that time.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dogsout said:


> I use my Dremel with a little grinding wheel to clean up the drive links on my chains that have come off on me. Been cutting regular for 6 years now to feed the OWB and I would guess that I have tossed no more then 3 or 4 chains in that time.


Much better than a file . That's basically what mine is, it works great.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Nov 22, 2016)

555 all day long


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> View attachment 538677
> 555 all day long


Welcome to AS Charlie.
The 555 is a fun saw for sure. One of the best all around firewood saws made now to me. 
That looks like a 24 on there, I'm guessing thats a big pine?


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Nov 22, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS Charlie.
> The 555 is a fun saw for sure. One of the best all around firewood saws made now to me.
> That looks like a 24 on there, I'm guessing thats a big pine?


Good guess on bar length. It is a great saw, I did the exhaust modification and added another set of bar teeth, it's been awesome. 44 inch based pine to be exact. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Good guess on bar length. It is a great saw, I did the exhaust modification and added another set of bar teeth, it's been awesome. 44 inch based pine to be exact. Thanks for the welcome.


For sure.
Is it a lot louder with the MM.
Are you out west?


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Nov 22, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> For sure.
> Is it a lot louder with the MM.
> Are you out west?


South East Idaho, it's louder for sure but let's me spin more aggressive chains.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> South East Idaho, it's louder for sure but let's me spin more aggressive chains.


Nice, know a guy who will be building out there soon, but farther north.
We cut hardwood most all the time and I have other larger saws for the bigger wood. I also have other bars I would put on it if I was going to need to only bring one saw along somewhere, but I try not to get in that "situation" lol.
Here's mine with a 3/8×16" setup, very fun .
Here's to you on this one @svk .


----------



## mark2496 (Nov 22, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice, know a guy who will be building out there soon, but farther north.
> We cut hardwood most all the time and I have other larger saws for the bigger wood. I also have other bars I would put on it if I was going to need to only bring one saw along somewhere, but I try not to get in that "situation" lol.
> Here's mine with a 3/8×16" setup, very fun .
> Here's to you on this one @svk .
> View attachment 538689



A 555 with a 16" bar must just fall through wood!


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 22, 2016)

mark2496 said:


> A 555 with a 16" bar must just fall through wood!


It does well.
I love the sound of it as well, great runner for sure .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been thinking about buying a 555 myself, as my nephew wants my 55, so that would give me an excuse to buy a saw. lol

I'd probably put a 20" on it though ? .

SR


----------



## sunfish (Nov 23, 2016)

Ya just can not go wrong with the 545/550xp & 555/562xp or the Jred equivalents.


----------



## svk (Nov 23, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Ya just can not go wrong with the 545/550xp & 555/562xp or the Jred equivalents.


Especially after they visit a saw spa in Missouri. Or Wisconsin. Or Tennessee.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I've been thinking about buying your 555 myself, as my nephew wants my 55, so that would give me an excuse to buy a saw. lol
> 
> I'd probably put a 20" on it though ? .
> 
> SR


I fixed it for you Rob .
I have a 20x.050x3/8 or 20×.058×3/8, and a 18"×.058x3/8. Not sure about 18×.050 unless it's. 325, and I know you like that lol.
I also have a 55 here that needs a fuel line if you want to keep yours. I'll do you real good in that one, face cord of wood good as that's all I got into it.
Give me a call, and I'll run it over if you want to try it out.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 23, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> I fixed it for you Rob .
> I have a 20x.050x3/8 or 20×.058×3/8, and a 18"×.058x3/8. Not sure about 18×.050 unless it's. 325, and I know you like that lol.
> I also have a 55 here that needs a fuel line if you want to keep yours. I'll do you real good in that one, face cord of wood good as that's all I got into it. Give me a call, and I'll run it over if you want to try it out.



I'll have to see if my nephew comes through with the cash first, as I did already tell him I'd sell the 55 to him and I won't renege on a deal...

Thanks chipper!

SR


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'll have to see if my nephew comes through with the cash first, as I did already tell him I'd sell the 55 to him and I won't renege on a deal...
> 
> Thanks chipper!
> 
> SR


I hear that, and can appreciate it.
Grabbed a few more parts tonight .


----------

